# State parks



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

I noticed this morning, Indiana's Mounds State park in Anderson offers a homeschool workshop on Mondays. It doesn't list what the homeschool students would be doing. I thought this would be great to share and to encourage others to go. I'm not sure if other state parks offer this program, it would be worth looking into. We have always gone to their weekend programs and have never been disappointed. I am eager to have my boys attend this program on Monday and meet other local homeschoolers.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

In addition to state parks try checking with your local library- ours offered a 3 week program on learning to do research and internet safety specifically for homeschoolers a couple of months ago.

Have fun!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

The library is a great idea. I'll look I to that, thanks!  
I am glad to see so many places that host homeschool days. There is an Air Force Museum in Dayton, Ohio with homeschool days as well as Conner Prairie in Fishers, Indiana.


----------

